# Smith to be cancelled?



## jlb

According to today's (Thursday) USAToday, it is expected that Smith will be this season's first casualty......

Smith scored a low 8.4m viwers for the third episode on Tuesday.


----------



## MikeMar

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I LOVE this show!!!!!!


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

I have 3 on my Tivo to watch.............looks like I may as well just get rid of them.


----------



## MikeMar

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> I have 3 on my Tivo to watch.............looks like I may as well just get rid of them.


still worth watching, the first one was almost like a mini movie


----------



## jlb

Agreed with Mike. We watched the premiere and I loved seeing Ray Liotta on the small screen. We'll probably watch the other two, but since we are getting backed up they may go.....I need to get my wireless adapters soon!!!!!


----------



## tgrim1

MikeMar said:


> still worth watching, the first one was almost like a mini movie


I told my wife the same thing after watching it! I thought they have been pretty good so far. They should dump one of the gazillion "Lost" theme clones instead.


----------



## deezel629

Well, since I like the show, OF COURSE it will get cancelled!


----------



## BigT4187

deezel629 said:


> Well, since I like the show, OF COURSE it will get cancelled!


That's always the way, isn't it?

I really enjoy the show.


----------



## gamera87

CBS cancelled Smith today.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061006cbs02


----------



## Jeeters

And here... CNN: CBS gives 'Smith' the boot


----------



## bullitt

MikeMar said:


> still worth watching, the first one was almost like a mini movie


It reminded me of The Italian Job or original Thomas Crown. Very crisply done with good cast. Perhaps too well done for unwashed masses.

Much better than Shark or Justice which is an updated Mannix or Cannon type show.


----------



## jrock

Grrr... I knew they would cancel this because last year there was show just like this where each episode they where preparing for a big heist. I think it was called The Heist or something. I loved it and bam they canceled it. I liked this one to and bam what do ya know. If it was another CSI they would of probably kept it =/ seems like everyone loves the crime stopper shows but not the crime maker ones.


----------



## pdhenry

Crap. That was one of about two new shows I had decided to watch.


----------



## classicX

deezel629 said:


> Well, since I like the show, OF COURSE it will get cancelled!


Just because they cancel a show that you like doesn't mean they cancel every show that you like. You only notice it because it's being cancelled. 

Do you like every new show? Do they cancel shows that you don't like?


----------



## Fahtrim

The show was horrible campy crap. Better off just getting a cheap cheese action movie.

In episode 2 how about the needless motorcycle chase scene or the Hummer stupidty.............. Turned if off and deleted it before finishing.


----------



## whitmans77

just goes to show that the tv viewing public is very weird in its likes and dislikes. Sure it was "cheesy and campy" but what action shows on network tv arent. I love the UNIT and it gets kick butt ratings but you know its just as cheesy as Smith. I think this shows that America does not like criminal , heist type shows where the characters are the bad guys. Look at recent failures in the genre(most of which i liked). I will miss Smith probably b/c of Liotta but Im sure that will leave me some time to record another show


----------



## jrock

This show and The Heist last year both remind me of Oceans 11 / 12 and they where hit movies. I don't get why people don't like it. I hate the ratings system. They really need to change it. Specially now that more and more people are getting DVR's and TiVo's, who really watches commercials anymore anyways. The whole concept of ratings is becoming pointless because all people really see on a certain channel anymore is the channel logo.


----------



## EMoMoney

I knew I had a bad feeling today when I checked my todo list/recorded history and saw that it had been removed from the guide. I wonder if they'll at lease show the remaining episodes at some point? I don't get it, can The Class really be doing better then Smith?


----------



## terpfan1980

EMoMoney said:


> I knew I had a bad feeling today when I checked my todo list/recorded history and saw that it had been removed from the guide. I wonder if they'll at lease show the remaining episodes at some point? I don't get it, can The Class really be doing better then Smith?


Uh, yes. The Class can be doing better, especially in key demos.

In reality The Class is airing in a time slot/night when CBS does very well given their line-up of comedies airing against other networks offerings.

CBS has proven this multiple times in the past -- witness the relative success of Yes!, Dear. Witness the success of King of Queens (despite Leah Remini's fatness  ) and other similar shows on that night.

Things may change up soon, since CBS is flipping the time slots of How I Met Your Mother and The Class, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## whitmans77

jrock said:


> This show and The Heist last year both remind me of Oceans 11 / 12 and they where hit movies. I don't get why people don't like it. I hate the ratings system. They really need to change it. Specially now that more and more people are getting DVR's and TiVo's, who really watches commercials anymore anyways. The whole concept of ratings is becoming pointless because all people really see on a certain channel anymore is the channel logo.


yeah those were pretty popular movies. i think the difference is the comedy aspect. Those were kind of quirky. I wish more networks would do what nbc is doing with kidnapped and at least let the writers develop a an out and a finish to the story, ecspecially now that there are more serial dramas.


----------



## jfulford

I like both shows, but I'm deleting Smith from my Season Pass list .... it's dead after three episodes. Kidnapped is being moved to Saturday nights for its last remaining 10 shows (a deathknell).


----------



## phox_mulder

jfulford said:


> Kidnapped is being moved to Saturday nights for its last remaining 10 shows (a deathknell).


At least there might be a conclusion, of sorts.

Smith is dead, dead, dead.
CBS should at least burn off the residuals during Crime Time Saturdays instead of CSI repeats.

phox


----------



## Syzygy

For me and my wife, the pilot was so bad that we decided right away to cancel the season pass, and we never saw another ep. What a waste of Liotta and Madsen!

You might say we beat the network to the punch.


----------



## MikeMar

Syzygy said:


> For me and my wife, the pilot was so bad that we decided right away to cancel the season pass, and we never saw another ep. What a waste of Liotta and Madsen!
> 
> You might say we beat the network to the punch.


really? I thought the pilot was great for a TV show


----------



## Ran94

Not enough screen time for Madsen. Maybe she should avoid TV and continue doing movies.


----------



## Kharizzmatik

I must have bad taste in TV shows... last season our family loved Invasion and were so upset that it got cancelled that we almost didn't watch any new shows this season.... but none-the-less we decided to watch "Smith" and actually enjoyed it. Now look what happens!


----------



## terpfan1980

Kharizzmatik said:


> I must have bad taste in TV shows... last season our family loved Invasion and were so upset that it got cancelled that we almost didn't watch any new shows this season.... but none-the-less we decided to watch "Smith" and actually enjoyed it. Now look what happens!


Whatever shows you are watching, you might want to slip over to http://www.brilliantbutcancelled.com and enter their Death Watch game. With that track record, you might have a good chance at predicting what show will be next to go and get yourself enterred for an IPod before you watch :up:


----------



## mattack

Does anybody know how many eps they actually made?


----------



## smithfan

If you are upset that CBS cancelled Smith, consider filing a complaint.

With enough viewer complaints, CBS may reconsider its cancelling of the marvelous fast-paced Smith with its excellent cast including Ray Liotta, Virginia Madsen, Simon Baker and Amy Smart and the show's superb writing.

Blame it on CBS's bad marketing, its only giving the show three episodes of airtime, and CBS's lack of promoting online viewing of earlier episodes of Smith for those who needed to catch up.

CBS could have given a better re-cap at the beginning of episodes for new viewers just tuning in. It could have re-run the episodes during off-hours, much like Bravo does, to allow viewers to catch up.

To complain, call CBS viewer relations at any time day or night to leave a message, or, to reach a live person, call during the hours of 10 a.m. - 11:30 a.m. and 2 p.m. - 3:30 p.m. EST - telephone CBS viewer relations at 212-975-3247.

You may also email [email protected] (short for audience services).

You may also go to CBS's feedback form online to submit your complaint at http://www.cbs.com/info/user_services/fb_global_form.shtml Smith is still listed in the shows on that feedback form.

You may also sign this online petition to CBS to bring back Smith. http://www.petitiononline.com/cbssmith/petition.html

You can also vote that you thought Smith was a great show by going to the first official Smith fansite http://www.smith-on-cbs.com/ and voting on the question "What's Your Opinion Regarding Smith's Cancellation?"


----------



## Sandlapper

I liked it a lot as well, although it reminded me a lot of FX's "Thief" which I haven't heard if its coming back or not. I really hope it does. The 6 or 7 episodes they showed wasn't enough for me!


----------



## whitmans77

Sandlapper said:


> I liked it a lot as well, although it reminded me a lot of FX's "Thief" which I haven't heard if its coming back or not. I really hope it does. The 6 or 7 episodes they showed wasn't enough for me!


not comin back


----------



## kbohip

I liked the pilot a lot, but it sort of went downhill from there I thought. I'd still have watched the series religiously if they'd have kept it on though.


----------



## T*i*V*o

Thanks for the Links SmithFan!


----------

